# TODAY ON RO Thursday!



## mouse_chalk (Jan 29, 2009)

[align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]













































*TODAY ON RO!*
* Thursday, 29th January 2009*
*










































*

* Birthdays*


*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears and her twin Kris Wabbits both celebrated their birthdays on Tuesday!*[/align][align=center]*
*[/align][align=center]*
*[/align][align=center]*Maherwoman's Trixie celebrated her Gotcha Day yesterday!*[/align][align=center]*
*[/align][align=center]*Congratulations guys!*

arty:


* If you have celebrated a birthday, are due to celebrate a birthday, gotcha day, or other special day, please let us know  HERE!  *



*



News!



*

 [/align][align=center]
 [/align][align=center]*Have you seen  THIS ANNOUNCEMENT? * *The forum is moving tonight!*[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*
*[/align][align=center]Have you signed up to the * Rabbits Online Yahoo Group? * You can keep in touch with us there during the move and Mods will be on hand if you need any help![/align][align=center]:group:[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]Don't forget to check out our * HOPPY VALENTINES PHOTO PHILES CONTEST! *[/align][align=center]:mrsthumper::heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat::bambiandthumper[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]Have you met our  New Mods?  Go and congratulate them on becoming part of the RO team![/align][align=center]arty:[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]A new  Caption Contest  is up and running! You have until 6th Feburary to enter![/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*Slavetoabunny* has a  new foster!  The little girl *Cricket* is being spayed today, wish her luck![/align][align=center]:sickbunny:[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*Flashy* started a great discussion about what you  find most difficult  about owning rabbits[/align][align=center]:sweep




[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*BrittsBunny's Wranlger*  learnt a new trick! [/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*myheart* has shared some gorgeous 'pigtures' of  the new men in her life! [/align][align=center]







[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*undergunfire* is finally sharing pictures of  her new house! [/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*
*[/align][align=center]*



MYSTERY BUNNY



*[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*



RO** STAR!



*[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]Today's Star is......[/align][align=center]*
*[/align][align=center]*BethM!*[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*First name:* Beth

*Age Range/Age:* 33

*Special other:* Jason (28)

*Children?* none

*Bunnies?* 3: Nick & Amelia; Tobi 

*Other Pets?* Rosie the Red Foot Tortoise

*Favorite Hobby(s)* Reading and watching movies

*Line of work?* Warehouse

*Anything else you would like to tell us?* I love Rabbits Online. Everyone here is so friendly and helpful![/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]Have a great day guys! [/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]




[/align]


----------



## Becca (Jan 29, 2009)

Great job Jen!!

I am so excited for the move woop!!!!


----------



## myheart (Jan 29, 2009)

I will have to put some effort into finding out who the mystery bunny is so I will be able to put him/her on my bunny-nabbing list. 

myheart


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jan 29, 2009)

*The mystery bunny is Wash!*


----------



## Flashy (Jan 29, 2009)

I have just spent ages tyring to join yahoo and it won't let me. :grumpy: So no RO for me in any form. See you in a few days guys.


----------



## Becca (Jan 29, 2009)

*Flashy wrote: *


> I have just spent ages tyring to join yahoo and it won't let me. :grumpy: So no RO for me in any form. See you in a few days guys.



If you have anythhing you wanna sayy tell me (text or MSN) annd i'll post on yahoo for ya!!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 29, 2009)

*YukonDaisy wrote: *


> *The mystery bunny is Wash!*


Yeah it is! 

arty:


----------



## Flashy (Jan 29, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> *Flashy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I have just spent ages tyring to join yahoo and it won't let me. :grumpy: So no RO for me in any form. See you in a few days guys.
> ...


Thanks but I'm sure it will be fine. I'll just have to find a different way to occupy myself.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 29, 2009)

*Flashy wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Flashy wrote: *
> ...


That sucks that it wont let you! Is it the Yahoo account you're having problems with or the group?


----------



## Flashy (Jan 29, 2009)

The account. It won't accept any password at all. I spent a good half an hour trying passwords and trying to work out why it wouldn't work, but it just wouldn't work. It will all be fine, I'm sure.


----------

